# Polaris Magnum 425 Seat



## Sellis78 (Mar 11, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a complete seat for a Polaris Magnum 425 without spending $300 for an aftermarket or factory seat?:dance:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

The covers for them are around $30. Unless you need the entire seat?

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...kw=polaris+magnum+425+seat&_sacat=0&_from=R40

.Theres one for sale there for $70, and you could buy the cover and have a new seat for $100

.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*no hijack*

Not to hijack but when my truck was stolen my sons seat and side panels to his Honda ATV where in the back of it, the best price I found for a new seat was at cheapcycleparts.com ... I was surprised it only set me back 100.00


----------

